# Newair Vs. Whynter



## WaxxonMTL (May 17, 2019)

I'm probably over-thinking this, but being located in Canada makes everything a bit more difficult with hard-to-find cooler, high shipping cost, and currency exchange. So, I would rather make the right choice.

I've looked at many thread for over 2 weeks, and just can't make my mind between the 2 brands! Price ain't really a factor, they are all pretty the same. It boils down to other factors;

Whynter:
+ Seems like replacement parts are easier to buy
+ cheaper on purchase
- customer support seems not as good as Newair
+ can buy additional drawer quickly at $30 through Ambiantstore.com
- less aftermarket options
- less people running them

Newair:
+ more aftermarket option
+ Can be bought in Canada through Amazon (might be easier to return)
- Harder to buy replacement parts

*Option 1: *Whynter CHC-251S (come out to approx. 550$CAD) shipped from the US on ebay. I guess it will be much harder for me to claim any warranty (if needed) as shipping back and forth the cooler will cost a lot!

Pros: I can have it within 2 weeks
Cons: no customization, will prob. end up buying more drawer from Ambientstore.

*
Option 2:* Buy new Newair AW-280 or AW-281 for 350$CAD through Amazon.ca (with a 130$cad shipping from the US, any clearance unit from Newair is not a deal for us canadian..)
+ order custom drawer from Forest Wineador.com for approx. 300$cad (once shipped and customized) (is there other store doing custom drawer?)

Pros: I buy new from Canada (might be easier to do an exchange if it breaks within 1 yr), I find the Newair 280 is sexier.

The downside is I don't really trust Forest, I heard a lot of story.. Did Forest improve his service in 2019? or it's still the same communication-lacking and +2-3month delay? In the meantime, I will need to run tupperware.

*Option 3*: The Newair CC-300 (ordered from Newair.com) would come up at about 700-750$cad, which is why I haven't really looked at that option since the Wynther 251 is much cheaper for what appears the same thing (besides the temp going up to 74F)

What would you do? Give or take, we're talking a diff. of about $100cad. So, it all boils down to quality ''craftsmanship'', better customer support, waiting time (if going the custom drawer route)

thanks !! :nerd2:


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

3yrs and no problems with my Whynter 251's







but if price is your deciding factor I'd say go the less expensive route. Both are good units.

Sent from the garage


----------



## WaxxonMTL (May 17, 2019)

Kidvegas said:


> 3yrs and no problems with my Whynter 251's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Price is not the primary factor, I don't mind paying more for ''better customer support'' and quality (either the unit or the drawer/shelve)


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

A couple of your premises are questionable. You say there are fewer aftermarket options for the Whynter, but also note that drawers are readily available (BTW, "fewer" is the word for things that can be counted, like people - "less" is for things that have to be measured).  Anyway, AFAIK the options for the NewAir models you mention are for custom interiors which can also be done for the Whynter. Same goes for humidification, fans, or external temp controls - all generic. Unless I'm missing something here, that's actually more options for the Whynter (but also applies to certain NewAir models - see below).

You also say there are fewer people using the Whynter. Not sure where that comes from. I believe you'll find that it's just the opposite nowadays. Yes, once-upon-a-time it was necessary to customize units designed for wine. But since the advent of models designed for cigars they are overwhelmingly favored. That includes the Whynter CHC-251S and NewAir CC-300 which are the same unit produced in the same factory, identical except for the handle on the door. Unless you get a spectacular deal on a non-cigar cooler (like buying used) or you have your heart set on a custom interior (cost be damned), the vast majority of cigarists are choosing one of these models designed for cigars from the factory.

Personally, I wouldn't spend what you're talking about on either of your choices. I'd hold out for a better deal. Or I'd try to find someone locally who can build drawers and shelves for you.

Note also that NewAir has recently released a new version, the CC-300H, which has both cooling and heating capability. That seems quite desirable for folks in Northern climes.


----------



## WaxxonMTL (May 17, 2019)

curmudgeonista said:


> A couple of your premises are questionable. You say there are fewer aftermarket options for the Whynter, but also note that drawers are readily available (BTW, "fewer" is the word for things that can be counted, like people - "less" is for things that have to be measured). Anyway, AFAIK the options for the NewAir models you mention are for custom interiors which can also be done for the Whynter. Same goes for humidification, fans, or external temp controls - all generic. Unless I'm missing something here, that's actually more options for the Whynter (but also applies to certain NewAir models - see below).
> 
> You also say there are fewer people using the Whynter. Not sure where that comes from. I believe you'll find that it's just the opposite nowadays. Yes, once-upon-a-time it was necessary to customize units designed for wine. But since the advent of models designed for cigars they are overwhelmingly favored. That includes the Whynter CHC-251S and NewAir CC-300 which are the same unit produced in the same factory, identical except for the handle on the door. Unless you get a spectacular deal on a non-cigar cooler (like buying used) or you have your heart set on a custom interior (cost be damned), the vast majority of cigarists are choosing one of these models designed for cigars from the factory.
> 
> ...


Appreciate your input. Seems like I should just go for the CCH-251s and call it a day!

- Custom would've been nice if I were to go with a special finish etc. (If not, it doesn't matter really). From my initial research, I felt like there was more option, more model covered for the Newair than from the Whynter, but I'm new to this. Hence why, it could simply be a wrong impression 

- I've read review/thread as far as 2014 so your right that maybe back in the days, newair was more popular and this tinted my views on the subject.

- I will keep the wineador in my room. Therefore, I don't see the need for the heat unit. Especially, considering it would cost me a bit more than a 1000$cad (550+150 shipping + duties/tax * currency exchange), I don't think that feature is worth that price.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

The NewAir unit CC-300H with heating option is a little pricier by I kind of like the heating option. In the winter, my house gets down to 40's at night because I only heat the beadroom at that time with a woodstove. The rest of the house has huge temp swings based on where I happen to have a fire going.

If you purchase direct from NewAir, be sure to use this code for a 20% discount - 20LIGHTSMOKE


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

ebnash said:


> The NewAir unit CC-300H with heating option is a little pricier by I kind of like the heating option. In the winter, my house gets down to 40's at night because I only heat the beadroom at that time with a woodstove. The rest of the house has huge temp swings based on where I happen to have a fire going.
> 
> If you purchase direct from NewAir, be sure to use this code for a 20% discount - 20LIGHTSMOKE


That is exactly why I chose the 300H. We heat with wood, and parts of the house can get downright chilly in the middle of winter. I hate the winter...


----------



## tazdvl (Aug 7, 2017)

WaxxonMTL said:


> Price is not the primary factor, I don't mind paying more for ''better customer support'' and quality (either the unit or the drawer/shelve)


I have not purchased from this company, but their shelf and drawer units are custom built and look good. This is only a suggestion, so please do your own check of reviews on this company...

http://wineadors.com/index.html

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I purchased a Whytner 251s about a year and a half ago. Their customer service has been outstanding so far. I purchased all drawers so it holds twice as many cigars. When I set it to 66 the temp has dropped to the high 50’s. They will pay shipping back and repair or replace or they will send me parts that have to be soldiered. I have asked they send a replacement unit and allow me to package this unit and return it. I haven’t called but waiting on their reply. It will be interesting to see what happens. For the moment I turned it off it’s holding perfect temp and RH with Bovedas sitting in my basement that is 68-70 degrees. I was recommended this cooler from someone that had two of them and said they were great. They are under no obligation to do anything but will see how they respond. 

As of today I would recommend a Whytner 251s. They are pretty simple units and parts are readily available. You’re subject to have a problem with any of them and it’s the service that really counts IMHO.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Olecharlie said:


> I purchased a Whytner 251s about a year and a half ago. Their customer service has been outstanding so far. I purchased all drawers so it holds twice as many cigars. When I set it to 66 the temp has dropped to the high 50's. They will pay shipping back and repair or replace or they will send me parts that have to be soldiered. I have asked they send a replacement unit and allow me to package this unit and return it. I haven't called but waiting on their reply. It will be interesting to see what happens. For the moment I turned it off it's holding perfect temp and RH with Bovedas sitting in my basement that is 68-70 degrees. I was recommended this cooler from someone that had two of them and said they were great. They are under no obligation to do anything but will see how they respond.
> 
> As of today I would recommend a Whytner 251s. They are pretty simple units and parts are readily available. You're subject to have a problem with any of them and it's the service that really counts IMHO.


Take the parts. I had a problem with the first one I got and was told I had to send it in. They replaced it and did pay shipping on the new one, but it cost me over $100 to send the broken one in for inspection. That was early in the game when those units were fairly new to the market; I was not offered any other option. Seems their response has improved with a way to take care of customers at lower cost.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks for the advise! My understanding is that would pay shipping back so we will see.if I have to pay shipping I will take the parts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshae (Apr 26, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> Thanks for the advise! My understanding is that would pay shipping back so we will see.if I have to pay shipping I will take the parts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't seem like great customer service if you have to pay to ship such a large item back for a manufacturer's defect. What happens if you install the parts incorrectly? Will it void your warranty? I think I'm glad I got a NewAir.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

They stated they would pay shipping and repair or replace. It’s out of warranty so I would consider that good service. It’s working great unplugged so we will see what happens. I am asking they ship me a new unit and allow me to keep this one and ship back when I receive the new one. That’s a big request on a product past the warranty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

If Home Depot’s are in Canada, they have them on their website. It is where I bought mine and they price matched the ones I found online. I ordered it online and had it delivered for free. I have a cc300 and love it. Two of the drawers had small defects and they sent me two new ones. I fixed the others and viola, more drawers. There are just as many options for interiors for both. New air offers extra drawers for sale too. I bet whytner does too. 


Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## sgtreadwell79 (Apr 22, 2019)

I have had the CC-300 for about a year now with no problems. Bought from Amazon. Humidified with 65% HF beads. I wanted more drawers but ended up buying Spanish cedar trays on Amazon small enough for 2 to fit on a shelf (7"x12" I think)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WaxxonMTL (May 17, 2019)

So i bought a 251s. Now, I'm looking at HF beads Vs boveda (unless I can recharge them and end up costing not too much), I thought HF Beads might be a better deal. Thought?

1lb of bead (seems like this is concensus for a 400count wineador) Vs. 3 x 320gr boveda?


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

WaxxonMTL said:


> So i bought a 251s. Now, I'm looking at HF beads Vs boveda (unless I can recharge them and end up costing not too much), I thought HF Beads might be a better deal. Thought?
> 
> 1lb of bead (seems like this is concensus for a 400count wineador) Vs. 3 x 320gr boveda?


You can recharge the Boveda packs.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

WaxxonMTL said:


> So i bought a 251s. Now, I'm looking at HF beads Vs boveda (unless I can recharge them and end up costing not too much), I thought HF Beads might be a better deal. Thought?
> 
> 1lb of bead (seems like this is concensus for a 400count wineador) Vs. 3 x 320gr boveda?


I like the Bovedas and they can absolutely be recharged. There not my main humidity source in my unit but the 6 boveda packs that are thrown around inside are still good going on 3 years

Sent from the garage


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Kidvegas said:


> I like the Bovedas and they can absolutely be recharged. There not my main humidity source in my unit but the 6 boveda packs that are thrown around inside are still good going on 3 years
> 
> Sent from the garage


Yep, I run a tray of beads in the bottom of mine with Bovedas on other levels, all 65% RH. This seems to work out okay, whereas mixing 1-way media such as foam, gel or electo-humidifiers with 2-way such as HF, KL or Boveda doesn't.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

If anyone is interested, Wayfair.com has the Whynter 251 on sale for 279.99 with free shipping. I'm really annoyed because I've been waiting til lMemorial Day to find a deal under $300 and Wayfair won;t ship this to California because it doesn't meet some BS California Energy Conservation rating. This always confuses me when I find some vendors will ship to CA and some won't.

Hoping I will at least be able to use the current Wayfair sale price to get someone else to match...

https://www.wayfair.com/Whynter--Ci...MIv7H7g_e54gIVAv5kCh3XSQAOEAQYAiABEgKmDvD_BwE


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Whytner gave me the option of a new unit or shipping the parts and have the tech do all the soldering before shipping, so it’s a simply replacement of parts, This unit is out of warranty, they have given me excellent service and it has been great for a year and four months. So we will see how well it operates after I install the new parts. Right now its working like a humidor and holding perfect RH and the temp stays at 69 in the basement. :smile2:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Olecharlie said:


> Whytner gave me the option of a new unit or shipping the parts and have the tech do all the soldering before shipping, so it's a simply replacement of parts, This unit is out of warranty, they have given me excellent service and it has been great for a year and four months. So we will see how well it operates after I install the new parts. Right now its working like a humidor and holding perfect RH and the temp stays at 69 in the basement. :smile2:


It will be good to have it working again. I felt the same way when my first one went South. I discovered that temps in mine stayed pretty steady in my basement unplugged too. So I don't even bother to plug the new one in anymore. I'm just not sure these were built to handle the high ambient humidity we have to deal with in some locales... and in that I mean the electronics, not the issue of keeping cigar-worthy RH inside; that's fine.

It would appear mine had a different problem than yours. My heat exchanger got so hot it melted the drain tube just below it, so the condensate had no place to go and was pooling in the bottom. But, given that I wasn't fighting high temps I have to believe it was a result of the high humidity in the Southeast. Probably not much different in your neck of the woods. So, in that respect your problem may have been a different manifestation of the same underlying issue.


----------



## WaxxonMTL (May 17, 2019)

curmudgeonista said:


> It will be good to have it working again. I felt the same way when my first one went South. I discovered that temps in mine stayed pretty steady in my basement unplugged too. So I don't even bother to plug the new one in anymore. I'm just not sure these were built to handle the high ambient humidity we have to deal with in some locales... and in that I mean the electronics, not the issue of keeping cigar-worthy RH inside; that's fine.
> 
> It would appear mine had a different problem than yours. My heat exchanger got so hot it melted the drain tube just below it, so the condensate had no place to go and was pooling in the bottom. But, given that I wasn't fighting high temps I have to believe it was a result of the high humidity in the Southeast. Probably not much different in your neck of the woods. So, in that respect your problem may have been a different manifestation of the same underlying issue.


So, I take that your drain plug is not plugged right? I've yet to receive my unit but I just came back from DR yesterday (bought 100 cigars  ), now I need to finalize my purchases ( caliber IV, bead + boveda pack) and I'm also thinking about a fan since I don't think the unit will work for more than 3 month per yr because my temp in my room is always pretty steady at 70F.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

WaxxonMTL said:


> So, I take that your drain plug is not plugged right?


Not talking about a drain plug in the bottom. These have a small catch-basin just below the heat exchange plate on the back wall to collect any condensation dripping from the heat exchanger.

These cool by extracting heat by way of a Peltier device (heat exchange plate), not by pumping cool air in as a condenser type fridge does. The Peltier plate should be cool on the inside as it extracts heat to its outside surface. Therefore, a certain amount of condensation is to be expected.

The catch-basin has a small drain tube to divert accumulated condensation out of the unit instead of allowing it to drip down and pool in the bottom. That drain tube SHOULD NOT BE PLUGGED! Else, water will pool in the bottom creating RH problems and ruining any cigars stored at the very bottom. That's exactly what happened when the defective heat exchanger in my first one got so hot it melted the drain tube closed.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

WaxxonMTL said:


> So, I take that your drain plug is not plugged right? I've yet to receive my unit but I just came back from DR yesterday (bought 100 cigars  ), now I need to finalize my purchases ( caliber IV, bead + boveda pack) and I'm also thinking about a fan since I don't think the unit will work for more than 3 month per yr because my temp in my room is always pretty steady at 70F.


Buy yourself two push sensors instead of the caliber IV....best damn decision I have made.....also boveda packs are so easy and last forever. If you have the money for the initial payment then that's what I would recommend. Just my .02

Mine served me well but now it's for sale...anyone in AZ.

Sent from my Part of Hell


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Not talking about a drain plug in the bottom. These have a small catch-basin just below the heat exchange plate on the back wall to collect any condensation dripping from the heat exchanger.
> 
> These cool by extracting heat by way of a Peltier device (heat exchange plate), not by pumping cool air in as a condenser type fridge does. The Peltier plate should be cool on the inside as it extracts heat to its outside surface. Therefore, a certain amount of condensation is to be expected.
> 
> The catch-basin has a small drain tube to divert accumulated condensation out of the unit instead of allowing it to drip down and pool in the bottom. That drain tube SHOULD NOT BE PLUGGED! Else, water will pool in the bottom creating RH problems and ruining any cigars stored at the very bottom. That's exactly what happened when the defective heat exchanger in my first one got so hot it melted the drain tube closed.


Well stated Sir!


----------



## WaxxonMTL (May 17, 2019)

GOT14U said:


> Buy yourself two push sensors instead of the caliber IV....best damn decision I have made.....also boveda packs are so easy and last forever. If you have the money for the initial payment then that's what I would recommend. Just my .02
> 
> Mine served me well but now it's for sale...anyone in AZ.
> 
> Sent from my Part of Hell


I don't know.. I had a very bad experience with my boveda butler. I tend to keep it simple and avoid any Bluethooth/wireless device from now on. I trusted my butler so much that one day I realized my humidor was at 32% yet the butler still showed a perfect 70/70 lol.. gadget tool if you ask me. On the other hand, I love their pack.

Unpacked the 251s, it had a nice cedar smell, but just to make sure, I still wiped it down with baking soda. Will season in a few days.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

I'll leave this here. 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Whynter...ICETRIG_3381230-_-PT_Hero_CTA&et_rid=65694294

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Over a year with my Whynter and zero problems... holds a perfect 65/65 and I have done nothing but put 1lb of Heartfelt beads in a tray at the bottom and properly season it. Haven't even had to add water to them yet. Very happy with mine.


----------



## WaxxonMTL (May 17, 2019)

mpomario said:


> I'll leave this here.
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Whynter...ICETRIG_3381230-_-PT_Hero_CTA&et_rid=65694294
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Sucks for me being in Canada. None of the big retailer will ship to Canada. and their equivalent in Canada will not sell it to me ( yes i've asked..)

So I ended up buying from ebay. something like 330usd-ish and paid approx. 50$ in shipping+duties which is quite fair considering the size and value of the thing. I guess they make their money by selling it much higher than the big store which seems to sell the 251 for approx $250-275 on sales.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> It will be good to have it working again. I felt the same way when my first one went South. I discovered that temps in mine stayed pretty steady in my basement unplugged too. So I don't even bother to plug the new one in anymore. I'm just not sure these were built to handle the high ambient humidity we have to deal with in some locales... and in that I mean the electronics, not the issue of keeping cigar-worthy RH inside; that's fine.
> 
> It would appear mine had a different problem than yours. My heat exchanger got so hot it melted the drain tube just below it, so the condensate had no place to go and was pooling in the bottom. But, given that I wasn't fighting high temps I have to believe it was a result of the high humidity in the Southeast. Probably not much different in your neck of the woods. So, in that respect your problem may have been a different manifestation of the same underlying issue.


I received practically the entire unit, all the soldering was complete so it was simply removing and replacing the parts. It is working like new. No charges incurred and no parts to be returned. I am very pleased with Whytner, not to mention the unit was beyond the warranty period by a few months. The nice thing was it maintained perfect RH unplugged with the bovedas and the temp stayed around 70 since it is located in the basement.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Olecharlie said:


> I received practically the entire unit, all the soldering was complete so it was simply removing and replacing the parts. It is working like new. No charges incurred and no parts to be returned. I am very pleased with Whytner, not to mention the unit was beyond the warranty period by a few months. The nice thing was it maintained perfect RH unplugged with the bovedas and the temp stayed around 70 since it is located in the basement.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Well.... I bought another Whynter 251 because they work so darn well plus I got a deal I couldn't refuse.

Amazon.... $275 with Free Prime Shipping.... Plus they're giving me a $60 credit for getting their credit card... and giving another 5% off... no interest for 6 months and the total charge with tax... $220. Just too good a deal to pass on and while the Tupperadors have worked well over the years... these Whynters are really a great product. I can tell a difference in over quality and taste and for me.... well worth the money. The last few days have provided more than enough proof that the taste is better overall.... to me IMO.

For those who are on the fence about a Cigar Humidor that holds about 400 cigars and is a workhorse for less than marginal wood humidors.... jump all over this. The new one gets here in 2 days and I'll be doing the pee pee dance til then... just passing on my excitement. 😜🤪


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Cigary said:


> Well.... I bought another Whynter 251 because they work so darn well plus I got a deal I couldn't refuse.
> 
> Amazon.... $275 with Free Prime Shipping.... Plus they're giving me a $60 credit for getting their credit card... and giving another 5% off... no interest for 6 months and the total charge with tax... $220. Just too good a deal to pass on and while the Tupperadors have worked well over the years... these Whynters are really a great product. I can tell a difference in over quality and taste and for me.... well worth the money. The last few days have provided more than enough proof that the taste is better overall.... to me IMO.
> 
> For those who are on the fence about a Cigar Humidor that holds about 400 cigars and is a workhorse for less than marginal wood humidors.... jump all over this. The new one gets here in 2 days and I'll be doing the pee pee dance til then... just passing on my excitement.


I am surprised to hear that you notice that much of a difference in taste and quantity, why do you think that is? Seems like there really shouldn't be much (if any) of a difference if your tupper is sitting in the environment that has the same temperature and has enough bovedas to control humidity.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Glad to answer that... first of all I've used Tupperware for about 8 years now and even put a lot of cedar inside to get a transfer but it just didn't really get that much. My first Whynter was bought 2 years ago... the transfer is textbook in regards to taste and freshness... the temperature is locked in at 66 degrees and the RH is at 65%... this stable environment is the real key to freshness and quality and one can take a cigar out of the Whynter... feel it and drag it under your nose and smell the aroma... it's there unmistakably. 

Think of it as a freshly made sandwich where all of the ingredients are fresh... bread is at the best possible temperature... not too old where it is just slightly "day old"... we know how that tastes. Stability is what sustains that great taste.... if you've ever experienced a fresh rolled cigar then you'll start to understand me here. These Whynter humidors lock in that freshness and keep cigars from bouncing in their numbers... kinda like a head of lettuce in your fridge that you put in that drawer that is climate controlled... instead of letting it wilt in another part and discovering later that it's turning colors.... then you adjust the temperature to try and refresh it. Too many changes up and down has an effect on the quality and taste... doesn't ruin it.... it just changes the balance and for me... I want a fresh tasting experience. Same with my Sammie's... I don't like a Sammie that's been laying out for too long as it changes the taste.

Yes, I'm picky... and I notice things like this... just like my coffee .. I want fresh beans that are ground right before I make it... I want fresh lettuce and tomatoes... etc. I've been enjoying my cigars a lot more and when I take one out and smoke it at night.. it's better than the same cigar I've stored in Tupperware for the same amount of time. I've noticed this for the last few months and stopped taking cigars out of my Tupperadors to smoke.... now I'm just putting my cigars exclusively inside the Whynters... which is why I have 3 now. I'll still use my coolidors as storage and transfer those cigars into the Whynters as I deplete the inventory in there.

At the end of the day it's all about individual tastes... I was getting nervous as to my taste buds getting muted as I am aging and that was a great concern for me..... now it's like being given a taste transplant... my cigars taste better and find myself back to my routine of having 1 or 2 a day.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Excellent explanation and a great analogy, thanks Gary! I have been on the fence of getting one of those, will have to start putting money away 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WaxxonMTL (May 17, 2019)

Cigary said:


> Well.... I bought another Whynter 251 because they work so darn well plus I got a deal I couldn't refuse.
> 
> Amazon.... $275 with Free Prime Shipping.... Plus they're giving me a $60 credit for getting their credit card... and giving another 5% off... no interest for 6 months and the total charge with tax... $220. Just too good a deal to pass on and while the Tupperadors have worked well over the years... these Whynters are really a great product. I can tell a difference in over quality and taste and for me.... well worth the money. The last few days have provided more than enough proof that the taste is better overall.... to me IMO.
> 
> For those who are on the fence about a Cigar Humidor that holds about 400 cigars and is a workhorse for less than marginal wood humidors.... jump all over this. The new one gets here in 2 days and I'll be doing the pee pee dance til then... just passing on my excitement. &#128540;&#129322;


You guys are so lucky!  I end up paying a bit over 500$cnd for it (and its not like our tax are 2 cheaper or wages are double what its in the US)

I should receive my modified shelve this week and then its seasoning time!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

WaxxonMTL said:


> You guys are so lucky!  I end up paying a bit over 500$cnd for it (and its not like our tax are 2 cheaper or wages are double what its in the US)
> 
> I should receive my modified shelve this week and then its seasoning time!


Yikes....too bad somebody couldn't walk one of these over to you and call it a day.


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Congratulations on your purchase. I'm jealous. My budget doesn't allow me to get one right now, luckily I have a really big cabinet humidor that I made which works well, but I wish I it had temperature control. In the summers the temp can get a little higher than I'd prefer.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Cigary said:


> Glad to answer that... first of all I've used Tupperware for about 8 years now and even put a lot of cedar inside to get a transfer but it just didn't really get that much. My first Whynter was bought 2 years ago... the transfer is textbook in regards to taste and freshness... the temperature is locked in at 66 degrees and the RH is at 65%... this stable environment is the real key to freshness and quality and one can take a cigar out of the Whynter... feel it and drag it under your nose and smell the aroma... it's there unmistakably.
> 
> Think of it as a freshly made sandwich where all of the ingredients are fresh... bread is at the best possible temperature... not too old where it is just slightly "day old"... we know how that tastes. Stability is what sustains that great taste.... if you've ever experienced a fresh rolled cigar then you'll start to understand me here. These Whynter humidors lock in that freshness and keep cigars from bouncing in their numbers... kinda like a head of lettuce in your fridge that you put in that drawer that is climate controlled... instead of letting it wilt in another part and discovering later that it's turning colors.... then you adjust the temperature to try and refresh it. Too many changes up and down has an effect on the quality and taste... doesn't ruin it.... it just changes the balance and for me... I want a fresh tasting experience. Same with my Sammie's... I don't like a Sammie that's been laying out for too long as it changes the taste.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. I have a Daniel Marshall 150 ct wood Humidor, great Humidor but nothing compares to my Whytner 251S. 99% of the time I smoke straight from the cooler. I find myself using the wood humidors for less quality smokes and transfer from them into my cooler before smoking. And the customer service aspect of Whytner I have already praised so I'm hooked on these coolers. Not to mention storage capacity over double and less than half price of the DM. Highly recommend !


----------



## Flaco_ (Apr 6, 2019)

WaxxonMTL said:


> You guys are so lucky!  I end up paying a bit over 500$cnd for it (and its not like our tax are 2 cheaper or wages are double what its in the US)


Don't feel like the lone ranger. Amazon wants US$419 as of this writing. Stainless, but still...:mmph:


----------

